# LED number plate lights?



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to find suitable number plate lights for the TT? Obviously ones that will not throw up errors

I also do not want the lights being too blue as a number of cars I have seen with aftermarket LEDs have this.

Can not stand the normal yellow lights!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

billyali86 said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find suitable number plate lights for the TT? Obviously ones that will not throw up errors
> 
> I also do not want the lights being too blue as a number of cars I have seen with aftermarket LEDs have this.
> 
> Can not stand the normal yellow lights!


 +1 im also after these


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Seen some on eBay before, complete units - lens & led.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Reason I ask is that I know people have bought these off of eBay before and I don't want to make the mistake of buying something that looks too aftermarket


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

What age is the car? later cars (MY10 onwards) will throw up an error with the eBay lights.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi gizmo, car is a 60 plate (end of 2010)


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I think you may only be able to use OE LED's then, our's is also a 60 plate and the eBay ones gave an error - and were a piss fit!!

Let me know if you find something that does work without errors, as I have not given up on the idea of LED No. plate lights just yet.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> I think you may only be able to use OE LED's then, our's is also a 60 plate and the eBay ones gave an error - and were a piss fit!!
> 
> Let me know if you find something that does work without errors, as I have not given up on the idea of LED No. plate lights just yet.


You can get number plate LED's off ebay that don't bring the warning up.

I've had some from www.ultraleds.co.uk aswell, they sell everything


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> Gizmo68 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you may only be able to use OE LED's then, our's is also a 60 plate and the eBay ones gave an error - and were a piss fit!!
> ...


What for a post MY10 car?

The ones I bought were CANBUS (error free) lights, they however gave an error on our MY11 car.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> TT-TOM said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo68 said:
> ...


Obviously i can't garuntee which ones will be suitable but i know somebody that has got some off there and its not brought the light up.

Maybe i'm mistaken but i will try and find out for you.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Why don't you buy original LED light units direct from AUDI as they are fitted as standard to MY12 cars (Cost around £8 each)?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought some error free units of ebay, they threw up the obd error message, I contacted Audi to ask them about their led units and the guy didn't seem to have a clue what I was on about... :roll:

Maybe another call is needed and hope I talk to someone that has a clue....


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> Why don't you buy original LED light units direct from AUDI as they are fitted as standard to MY12 cars (Cost around £8 each)?


Do you know for sure if these will work on an older (MY11) car without errors though? as this is what my next step will be - if I can find out for sure they will be OK.

If so do you know the part OE LED No. and if an extra loom is needed? (I think the LED's use a different plug?)


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you buy original LED light units direct from AUDI as they are fitted as standard to MY12 cars (Cost around £8 each)?
> ...


+1 please... :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you buy original LED light units direct from AUDI as they are fitted as standard to MY12 cars (Cost around £8 each)?
> ...


You've asked that before!

Some part numbers for the lamp units, repair cables and connectors are on this thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=259252&hilit=led+number+plate&start=60

I've done this mod on my MY10 car and the OEM LED units give a bulb failure warning. I could find no way to correct this via VCDS and so I ended up fitted resistors in parallel with the LED lamps.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Gizmo, the part number is 4G0 943 021.



















(They are murder to remove  )


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought I had!

I know the resistor trick will work (done a similar thing to my MY11 Superb) but I didn't really want to go through that hassle again.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> Thought I had!
> 
> I know the resistor trick will work (done a similar thing to my MY11 Superb) but I didn't really want to go through that hassle again.


Nor did I but it seemed to be the only effective and simple solution available.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I finally bit the bullet and modified mine so they work with LED's.

W5W bulb holder soldered to the OE numberplate light:









Which was then cable tied to the plug housing to stop it from rattling around.

Fitted with LED bulb:









Comparison with the OE festoon bulb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol pmsl great minds think alike I did almost the same mod on the RS as the led units I got for the TTs gave no warning lamp but same units on the rs gave a warning light, so this was a quick fix for the problem and saved me buying new led units


----------



## '09A4S-Line (Jul 3, 2012)

brittan said:


> Gizmo68 said:
> 
> 
> > YoungOldUn said:
> ...


I have a 2009 A4 and I've purchased the OE LEDs along with all of the test leads & connectors to make the adapters but unfortunately I still get the bulb out warning which shuts them off about 15 seconds after I first plug them in & turn them on. I'm assuming resistors are the only solution at this point...is that correct? If so what size & kind did you use, and do I need to do anything special as far as mounting so they don't get too hot?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

'09A4S-Line said:


> I have a 2009 A4 and I've purchased the OE LEDs along with all of the test leads & connectors to make the adapters but unfortunately I still get the bulb out warning which shuts them off about 15 seconds after I first plug them in & turn them on. I'm assuming resistors are the only solution at this point...is that correct? If so what size & kind did you use, and do I need to do anything special as far as mounting so they don't get too hot?


How many bulbs are you using?
You need 1x w5w per numberplate light.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

I did this same mod a couple of months back - fitting the A1 LED housings but also got the DIS warning.

Apparently there is a fix in VCDS but it requires a software update on the Central Electronics controller. I'm booked in for a service next week so I've asked them to find out if it is possible to flash the software.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Not sure what you think of these but they were £24 from Ebay. Fitted a while now with no errors and look great at night, they take minutes to fit and no special tools needed.

And yes all you micky takers I did fit both of them


----------



## '09A4S-Line (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm using a pair of the Audi 4G0-943-021 LEDs which are intended for the new A6. It would be great to be able to fix it electronically through VCDS but from what I've read on many forum posts it doesn't appear that anyone has nailed down exactly how to do this or if it's even possible.

I figured being that they were Audi lamps I'd be able to just wire them in and wouldn't get any bulb out errors...unfortunately that isn't the case. The worst part isn't even the bulb out error, it's the fact that power is shutoff to the circuit when the error displays so they don't even stay on. At first I thought I must've blown a fuse but when I plug the old lamps back in everything resets and the power to the circuit comes back on. This is why I'm assuming my only option at this point is to wire in resistors, I just need to figure out what size (wattage & ohms) to use.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

These are the ones I fitted and no errors at all. 2007 3.2 Roadster. Took the fitting out, removed the existing bulb, fitted these and voila. 5min job. I guess for those with 2010 cars and up will have to be trial and error (Excuse the pun).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wht-Error-Free- ... d3&vxp=mtr


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben Wardle at Shark Performance can map out the warning lamps. Of course, you're turning off the bulb warning for that lamp entirely, but you should be checking the bulbs anyway, shouldn't you?


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

wja96 said:



> Ben Wardle at Shark Performance can map out the warning lamps. Of course, you're turning off the bulb warning for that lamp entirely, but you should be checking the bulbs anyway, shouldn't you?


Not on MY11+ cars though, right?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Wardle at Shark Performance can map out the warning lamps. Of course, you're turning off the bulb warning for that lamp entirely, but you should be checking the bulbs anyway, shouldn't you?
> ...


Why wouldn't you check the bulbs on a MY11+ car? LOL!

No, but seriously, why do you think they can't turn off the warning lights on a PWM car? Mine is a MY10.5 with PWM and threw a bulb warning on pretty much every LED I put near it. They're not using VCDS, they're altering the software mapping in the ECU so it doesn't throw a warning light even though the car is telling it it should.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

wja96 said:


> MarcQuinlivan said:
> 
> 
> > wja96 said:
> ...


The experience everybody else has had is that you cannot disable the bulb check with VCDS on MY11+ cars due to a newer controller or something like that. I assumed you were talking about a VCDS update since you didn't say otherwise.

Apparently the updated software (MY13+) on the unit will resolve the issue and allow you to disable the bulb check by modifying the long coding (rather than it being a documented check box change).


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sadly no, if it was VCDS we'd all have done it by now.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

'09A4S-Line said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo68 said:
> ...


I used 1 off 2W, 68 Ohm metal film resistor per LED lamp unit.
Once I'd made up the adaptor leads I carefully cut away the plastic of the plug that goes into the LED lamp to expose the pins and soldered the legs of the resistor to those pins with the major portion of the legs sleeved with heat shrink.
The plug was then attached to the LED lamp unit and wrapped with a little self amalgamating tape to cover the pins.
The resistor itself then becomes self supporting on its legs which can be bent to position the resistor away from the lamp unit. The LED lamp was fitted so that the resistor was on the far side from the boot lid.


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

brittan said:


> I used 1 off 2W, 68 Ohm metal film resistor per LED lamp unit.
> Once I'd made up the adaptor leads I carefully cut away the plastic of the plug that goes into the LED lamp to expose the pins and soldered the legs of the resistor to those pins with the major portion of the legs sleeved with heat shrink.
> The plug was then attached to the LED lamp unit and wrapped with a little self amalgamating tape to cover the pins.
> The resistor itself then becomes self supporting on its legs which can be bent to position the resistor away from the lamp unit. The LED lamp was fitted so that the resistor was on the far side from the boot lid.


I've just ordered the kit form TPS so should arrive tomorrow.... Costly though at £40+

Do you have any pictures of the mods you did with the resistors, just to give me an idea of what I need to be doing.

Cheers


----------

